

17 year old Carmageddon debugging symbols file dumped using Node.js - jeff_harris

In the Carmageddon Splat Pack folder, there is a file called ‘DETHRSC.SYM’, last modified 13th November 1997.
It has sat there, un-noticed and un-loved for the last 17 years...<p>More details here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;1amstudios.com&#x2F;2014&#x2F;12&#x2F;02&#x2F;carma1-symbols-dumped&#x2F;<p>Browsable symbol output here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;jeff-1amstudios&#x2F;carmageddon1-symbol-dump
======
dang
Posts without URLs are penalized. You'd be better off submitting this with a
link to that article.

~~~
jeff_harris
Thanks for the pro-tip. I tried, but whenever I posted the url it never showed
up unless I was logged in :(

~~~
dang
You got hit by a spam filter. Try posting it with this account, which we'll
mark legit to bypass those checks.

~~~
jeff_harris
Thanks - it worked this morning. New story is
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8699543](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8699543)

------
mrsharpoblunto
This kind of programmer archeology is super interesting and pretty important
for keeping knowledge of early gaming culture around. Its fascinating to
imagine the software development practises and company culture that bought
about a codebase containing such function names as
'CalcOpponentConspicuousnessWithAViewToCheatingLikeFuck' and
'MakeFlagWavingBastardWaveHisFlagWhichIsTheProbablyTheLastThingHeWillEverDo'
(Well actually in this case you don't have to imagine - The Carmageddon
creators Stainless software have footage of their Christmas parties on youtube
where they pretty much destroy their office once a year)

